# Adding bathroom to highrise condo.



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I was looking at 2 different condos in a highrise building I really like.

One was a 2 bed, 2 bath listed for 165,000

The other was a 2 bed, 1 bath listed for 127,000

Everything else about them was pretty well equal.

I was wondering if it is even possible to add any bathroom facilities to a highrise condo? 

I could build a pretty nice bathroom for 40,000........


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

sags said:


> I was looking at 2 different condos in a highrise building I really like.
> 
> One was a 2 bed, 2 bath listed for 165,000
> 
> ...


I don't believe it would be possible because in a building the plumbing goes straight up and down in risers that are basically identical from bottom to top. So if you put in a second bathroom there would be nowhere for the plumbing to hook up.


----------



## K-133 (Apr 30, 2010)

Your issue will be with regards to the sewage pipe. The toilet will require its own drain attached to its own pipe to be to code, and to do this you'd have to dig a hole in your (assumed) concrete floor to install the necessary plumbing.

Needless to say, its unlikely that you'll be granted access to do this, and it really isn't worth the work. Is a bathroom worth $40k? Maybe. What is the square footage of the two? More than 80 sq-ft difference? (standard 8x5 washroom)


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Also IIRC many of those towers prohibit most modifications. Living in some of those places is kinda like trying to squeeze into a pair of tight leather pants. Not much wiggle room.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

You would be surprised at the cost of a bathroom, $40k could be a great deal!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> Living in some of those places is kinda like trying to squeeze into a pair of tight leather pants. Not much wiggle room.


SPEAKING FROM EXPERIENCE, I hope.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I figured it would probably be too much headache, or impossible to do.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

MG, I'll never be as sexy as you and Brad, I give you that much.


----------

